# Chicken life expectancy?!



## Evie91 (13 November 2017)

Hi all,
I have a rooster, about five years old, beautiful bird and lovely personality too.
After the late summer moult he just hasnt come back looking as good- family and friends say he looks fine but I know him and he just doesnt look as good as he once did. Been feeding tonics to try and pep him up. He is wormed and doesnt have mites.
Just got back off hols and now he seems more puffed up than usual. Still eating and drinking but just not strutting around with his usual vigour.
My dad thinks hes just old - he is five years old. I bred him, he had a tough couple of years with his bully of a Dad before he went for the chop - too mean and vicous. He also lost his flock to a virus and was the sole survivor, on his own for six weeks before I got him some new hens - at the beginning of the year, wanted to be sure he wasnt carrying anything. So he has had some stress.
Just wondering can anything be done for him? Family think Im nuts to be considering vet visit as he seems fine to everyone else!
Also how long do chickens live for? Is he old?


----------



## MotherOfChickens (13 November 2017)

could be old age, in my experience roosters dont live as long as hens-especially pure bred ones. can you keep him with say, one hen for company either indoors or at least out of the weather? moult can take a lot out of them-peas, mealworms are good sources of protein to help them through it. My favourite cock died shortly after his last moult-he was rare, probably in bred and always had dramatic moults. I had one big time breeder tell me that big moulters like that dont generally live that long-he was only 4.


----------



## Clodagh (13 November 2017)

Five is old, especially for a cockerel funnily enough. Much as you would think they have a pretty cushty life compared to a hen they do have constant vigilance going against them.
I wouldn't go for the vet, I just culled my favourite hen who was 8 years old, she had been not right for ages, but still eating and coming to me for treats, the day she didn't come over for her sunflower hearts I knew she was past it, poor old girl.
If he isn't being bullied - and even hens can bully a poorly male - I would just keep an eye on him and feed him as much fattening food as he can eat.


----------



## Evie91 (13 November 2017)

Thank you for taking the time to reply Clodagh.
They get meal worms every day, as used these to train them to come to call - which means when I&#8217;m around I can let them out in the garden and they come back to call! Will make some lard balls tomorrow and see if he&#8217;ll eat them, thought about getting him some natural yoghurt too, with probiotics.
Think I put some straw down in the stables and keep them in there. Wonder if the cold snap has affected him too, lovely and mild when I left two weeks ago and freezing now!
The girls just seem bemused by him, he usually keeps them in check and whenever they free range he keeps them together. Let them out today and they all wandered off in different directions and he stayed in the yard - so I know he is out of sorts. The hens are ex batts and not the brightest buttons. 
He has always been such a gent - letting the hens eat first, they are always pinching food from him, the juiciest worms and he never objects. Such a nice lad, complete opposite to his Father who was evil!
Will see how he gets on.


----------



## Evie91 (13 November 2017)

Thanks also to mother of chickens! Read posts quickly and thought both were from Clodagh!


----------



## JillA (13 November 2017)

Have you treated him for mites? Any of mine who have gone "off colour" usually turn out to have some, Smite in their feathers and bedding usually sorts them


----------



## Evie91 (13 November 2017)

Thanks Jill, pretty vigilant about mites after I had an infestation a year or two ago, not seen any evidence of any. Powder the coop once a month and Full muck out fortnightly. Will powder him anyway just to make sure. Thank ylu


----------



## irishdraft (17 November 2017)

I have 2 buff sussex hens one is 10 & one is 11 I know this as i hatched them. They are both very healthy but they are free range and have a marvellous life. I also had a bluebell that lived to 9 & a light sussex that lived to 8. Only had one Cockerell but I'm afraid that only last for about 8 months as he turned very nasty.


----------



## Nudibranch (18 November 2017)

I could have written this myself! My lovely black cochin cockerel is 5 and isn't the same. I know he chills out in autumn but he's missing some neck feathers and I suspect the hens are pecking the stubs when he's tried to grow after his moult.
He's not yet ready for the henhouse in the sky but I think it might not be long. Ironically I was hoping to have a blue to replace him from my last hatch but the incubator went bonkers and I've ended up with a single hen. Any other time I'd have been pleased!


----------



## Evie91 (18 November 2017)

I&#8217;ve had them in the stable together, with lots of straw down- warmer than the coop and no draughts.
He is still not right, has been staggering a bit when he was walking but seemed a little better today. He actually tried to eat a blueberry - he&#8217;s not been interested in food- but then one of the hens stole it! Not unusual as they are always doing this but awful when he is poorly, he&#8217;s always looked after them, they don&#8217;t look after him. Putting food in various places so he can access as they can&#8217;t eat it all. Girls not impressed about being in but they will have to put up with it, think it will stress him more to be on his own.
They are awful free ranging without him as go off on their own in all directions, he kept them together, so for now they are all in together.
Sorry to hear about yours nudibranch, mine still looks ok, less puffed up than he was outside but just not right. Funny how attached you become to them.


----------

